# Magnification



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Other than the eye loupe and the add on for glasses, what do you guys use, i was thinking about getting something like this today..










what do you guys use?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jnash said:


> what do you guys use?





SEIKO7A38 said:


> FYI - I do almost all my watch work under one of these; same model - 3.5 diopter lens (1.85x magnification):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funnily enough - one of these - the Luxo Wave+Plus. :blind:

I've actually got two of them - one with a different arm set-up, permanently fixed in a set position, the other easily movable.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> jnash said:
> 
> 
> > what do you guys use?
> ...


I find Shesto headband spec/magnifyers adequate. You can wear them with reading glasses, they're lightweight and come with a set of 4 lenses of various dioptre. Best feature - they're only about Â£15! They're great for deatiled work and they do also have a little battery-powered light, but I've never needed that feature.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I use this:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> I use this:


Now that is a nice piece of kit.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

I just use loupes of different strengths, I think you will find most watchmakers just use loupes and only use microscopes/magnifiers for close inspection and not for working on movements unless like Silver Hawk you work on tuning fork movements.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't mess much (almost nothing) with watch movements so the only thing I have is a x10 eye loupe like you said.










My eyes are still 20/20 and I really just need it for those very, very small bits. I don't like to use though as the focal point is so near the object that the lens almost touches it.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

5x loupe for general working, 10x loupe for fiddly bits and microscope for real fiddly bits.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

seemore said:


> 5x loupe for general working, 10x loupe for fiddly bits and microscope for real fiddly bits.


The trouble I find with loupes is that they get all steamed up after about 10 seconds. Most pictures I've seen of old boy watchmakers they have ordianry specs with a small magnifyer lens attached to the rim, and hinged so they can flip them up out of the way.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Roamer Man said:


> seemore said:
> 
> 
> > 5x loupe for general working, 10x loupe for fiddly bits and microscope for real fiddly bits.
> ...


Some watchmakers drill holes in the side of the loupes, I'v even seen (In Switzerland) loupes with part of the side cut away to prevent steaming up. Almost all professional watchmakers only ever use a magnifier/loupe in one eye weather it be attached to glasses or a loupe


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roamer Man said:


> Most pictures I've seen of old boy watchmakers they have ordianry specs with a small magnifyer lens attached to the rim, and hinged so they can flip them up out of the way.


Something similar to this?...Item number: 390326895636 (3.3x + 5.0x or 16.5x together)

or this?...Item number: 290631588528 (also available in a single version)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Something similar to this?...Item number: 390326895636 (3.3x + 5.0x or 16.5x together)
> 
> or this?...Item number: 290631588528 (also available in a single version)


That last item looks really great! 20x is too much but a 5x/10x version would be ideal! The led lights might really help!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Something similar to this?...Item number: 390326895636 (3.3x + 5.0x or 16.5x together)
> ...


Here's a 10x version...Item number: 390331110049


----------



## DaveA (Jan 24, 2012)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > Most pictures I've seen of old boy watchmakers they have ordianry specs with a small magnifyer lens attached to the rim, and hinged so they can flip them up out of the way.
> ...


Many thanks indeed. They are still available so I have ordered a set. I have taken the first step. No doubt I will be back with more questions.

Cheers

Dave


----------

